# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  heyyy

## Vermicelle

Rescue a bien changé de tête depuis l'époque où j'étais plus active sur le net!  :: 

En tout cas c'est via ce site que j'ai pû me mettre en contact avec l'asso chez qui j'ai adopté mon Roumain il y'a 6 ans. Cool de voir qu'il y'a toujours autant de monde qui se démène pour les poilus!
Bisous de la part de Tomi! *smooch*

wp_20112.jpg

(mon avatar c'est un quokka, la bestiole la plus photogénique de l'internet)

----------


## cactusse

Bienvenue

----------


## vagabong 68

Salut à toi et ton Tomi.

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue. C'est vrai que par ce forum on peut faire de magnifiques adoptions et sauver plein de vies animales. Moi aussi c'est par ce site que j'ai adopté 7 chats auprès d'une association en province et un chat à la SPA de Vaux qui attendait depuis 10 ans au refuge. 
C'est vraiment super d'adopter un chien roumain car là bas, ils vivent l'enfer. Il y a d'ailleurs un post terrible actuellement pour tous ces pauvres chiens. C'est vraiment dommage que je ne puisse pas en adopter un. Peut être as tu l'intention d'en adopter un autre ?

----------

